# [routage ip] supression de règle par défaut (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai supprimer une régle de routage installée par défaut lors de la configuration des interfaces réseau pour la remplacer par une autre. Est-il possible de faire cela via /etc/conf.d/net ? Comment ?

MerciLast edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Wed Apr 20, 2011 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Bah tu mets la règle que tu veux, d'ailleurs c'est dans la doc (/usr/share/doc/openrc-0.8.2/net.example)

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="

192.168.6.14/24

2001:7a8:2b1b::14/64

"

routes_eth0="

default via 192.168.6.254

default via 2001:7a8:2b1b::254

"
```

Maintenant, si tu parles de routes link-local (ip route list scope link), elles ne doivent pas te gêner, il suffit de définir tes règles de routage en les ignorant.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

C'est bien une route link-local qui me pose problème.

Voici le résultat de la command "route -n"

```
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.21.34   192.168.21.253  255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 eth0

192.168.12.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.168.21.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.21.0    192.168.12.14     255.255.255.0   UG    3      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.12.14     0.0.0.0         UG    3      0        0 eth1
```

correpodant à la configuration suivante

```
modules="iproute2"

config_eth0="192.168.21.253/24"

routes_eth0="192.168.21.34 via 192.168.21.253"

config_eth1="192.168.12.16/24"

routes_eth1="default via 192.168.12.14

192.168.21.0/24 via 192.168.12.14"
```

Je souhaiterai supprimer la route "192.168.21.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0". Il semble qu'elle soit défini par défaut. Comment la supprimer ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai déclarer la fonction postup() dans le fichier de configuration conf.d/net afin de supprimer la route.

 *Quote:*   

> postup() {
> 
>   [[ ${IFACE} == "eth0" ]] && {
> 
>     ip route del 192.168.21.0/24 dev eth0
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

 *Quote:*   

> modules="iproute2"
> 
> config_eth0="192.168.21.253/32"
> 
> routes_eth0="192.168.21.34 via 192.168.21.253"
> ...

 

----------

